# Ciências Biológicas - Seguimento 2007



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2007 às 14:46)

Olá a todos, acho que as ciências da vida também têm direito a um espacinho neste fórum, e como já temos cá 2 médicos e um farmacêutico, achei que merecíamos este espaço!

Começo com uma notícia bastante interessante da área da *Biotecnologia*, é um tema que está sob investigação no *Centro de Química Fina e Biotecnologia (CQFB)* *- UNL*


*Bactérias e Electricidade*

"É do conhecimento geral que as bactérias são organismos muito versáteis em termos de substratos respiratórios, usando uma grande variedade de compostos orgânicos e substâncias inorgânicas tais como oxigénio, sulfato, nitrato, etc como aceitadores de electrões. Conforme observado recentemente, algumas bactérias podem mesmo transferir electrões directamente a superfícies metálicas. 

No quadro do projecto europeu ElectroActive Biofilms NEST-508866 (Responsável Prof. Alain Bergel, Toulouse, França, envolvendo 6 grupos participantes), o Grupo de Bioinorgânica (BIOIN) do REQUIMTE-CQFB do Departamento de Química da FCT-UNL (Prof. José J. G. Moura, Dra. Cristina Cordas) tem vindo a estudar o papel de bactérias redutoras de sulfato (BRS) neste contexto. Usando eléctrodos de aço e grafite (em ensaios amperométricos) foi detectada uma corrente significativa que se desenvolve no tempo, em variadas condições experimentais. Uma vez que as metaloproteínas isoladas das BRS têm sido o objecto de estudo detalhado pelo grupo de Bioiorgânica da UNL, no laboratório estão a ser explorados os mecanismos de transferência electrónicas significativos para este processo, um passo para a *utilização de células bacterianas para a produção de energia eléctrica". *



Já agora sugiro que o Administrador mude o nome deste fórum para :
*Astronomia e Ciências da Terra e da Vida*


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*

Boas,

Nao quererias dizer tópico (dentro dos Outros Temas)?

Afinal o fórum é de Meteorologia.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2007 às 15:38)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nao quererias dizer tópico (dentro dos Outros Temas)?
> 
> Afinal o fórum é de Meteorologia.




Repara ambos os temas, tanto dos teus topicos como do meu, estão na secção de *Outros*, mtos dos tópicos k fizeste tb nada tem a ver com meteorologia, já que vais fazer o seguimento mensal desses temas (mtos deles nada mesmo têm a ver com meteo), porque não fazer uma seguimento mensal, as estes temas que eu proponho, e assim fica tudo no mesmo grupo, tornando a consulta mais facil aos visitantes.

Penso k colocar o tópico em Offtopic, não fica enquadrado, pois esse tem temas mto diversos, nem da area cientifica. Offtopic, será mais para que quiser falar de politica, economia, cultura, música, do vizinho, da tia, do gato, do primeiro ministro, etc

Bom o Administrador e o Moderador que decidam, se for preciso deslocaliza-se o tópico ou altera-se o seu nome ou então divide-se em 2 ou 3 tópicos já que são temas diferentes, eu só agrupei para não abrir topicos e depois ninguém participar ...


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 15:49)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Zoelae disse:


> Repara ambos os temas, tanto dos teus topicos como do meu, estão na secção de *Outros*, mtos dos tópicos k fizeste tb nada tem a ver com meteorologia, já que vais fazer o seguimento mensal desses temas (mtos deles nada mesmo têm a ver com meteo), porque não fazer uma seguimento mensal, as estes temas que eu proponho, e assim fica tudo no mesmo grupo, tornando a consulta mais facil aos visitantes.
> 
> Penso k colocar o tópico em Offtopic, não fica enquadrado, pois esse tem temas mto diversos, nem da area cientifica. Offtopic, será mais para que quiser falar de politica, economia, cultura, música, do vizinho, da tia, do gato, do primeiro ministro, etc
> 
> Bom a Administrador e o Moderador que decidam, se for preciso deslocaliza-se o tópico...



Boas,

na minha opinião podem ficar ambos em outros mas, em tópicos separados  e, Zolae o nome que deste tópico (Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007) é excelente , pelo que poderia ficar esse, agora o Admin é que tem o aval final


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*

Ok, concordo contigo e com o Seringador. Agora está tudo nas maos do Administrador.

(embora os temas de sismologia, vulcanologia e astronomia acabem por reflectir-se na meteorologia, quer queiramos ou nao...)


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2007 às 16:07)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Luis França disse:


> Ok, concordo contigo e com o Seringador. Agora está tudo nas maos do Administrador.
> 
> (embora os temas de sismologia, vulcanologia e astronomia acabem por reflectir-se na meteorologia, quer queiramos ou nao...)



Contudo a arqueologia já é bem mais questionável , além disso estas áreas k acrescento no tópico tb têm alguma relação com a meteo, pensemos um pouco...e veremos k sim.


Bom, mas mantendo a minha posição, só vou fazer uma pequena alteração. É o seguinte, eu tenho pouca disponibilidade para fazer o seguimento deste tópico e não sei se os outros utilizadores ligados a esta área vão colaborar mto, por isso em vez de criar um tópico para cada mês fica um para o ano de 2007, sendo que *cada utilizador que responda deve ter a preocupação de acrescentar em "Título", o mês correspondente* para se tornar mais fácil a consulta.

Peço então que se altere o Título do Tópico para *Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento  2007 *


----------



## Rog (18 Jan 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*

Acho um bom tópico. 
Não precisamos de pensar mto para chegarmos à conclusão que todas as ciências, de uma forma ou de outra, estão todas interligadas.
O que tem biologia e a medicina a ver com a meteorologia? Muita coisa! Afinal o estado do tempo influencia-nos de forma decisiva na nossa saúde. 
Desde os impactos que poderão ter as mudanças climáticas (arrefecimento ou aquecimento!!), ao da chuva e frio que nos trás os resfriados, é só pensar um pouco...


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Acho um bom tópico.
> Não precisamos de pensar mto para chegarmos à conclusão que todas as ciências, de uma forma ou de outra, estão todas interligadas.
> O que tem biologia e a medicina a ver com a meteorologia? Muita coisa! Afinal o estado do tempo influencia-nos de forma decisiva na nossa saúde.
> Desde os impactos que poderão ter as mudanças climáticas (arrefecimento ou aquecimento!!), ao da chuva e frio que nos trás os resfriados, é só pensar um pouco...



A Psicologia da Finlândia e dos Finlandeses reflecte bem o estado meteorologico daquele pais não?????   

Concordo perfeitamente na abertura deste tópico!!


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 11:26)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



jPdF disse:


> A Psicologia da Finlândia e dos Finlandeses reflecte bem o estado meteorologico daquele pais não?????
> 
> Concordo perfeitamente na abertura deste tópico!!



Pelo menos tudo indica que sim. A grande falta de sol nos meses de Inverno nestes países nordicos, reflecte-se de uma forma trágica, com uma alta taxa de suicídios, principalmente entre os jovens. Paises como a Noruega ou a Islândia ou a Suécia estam no topo dos suicidos.


----------



## filipept (28 Jan 2007 às 12:14)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Pelo menos tudo indica que sim. A grande falta de sol nos meses de Inverno nestes países nordicos, reflecte-se de uma forma trágica, com uma alta taxa de suicídios, principalmente entre os jovens. Paises como a Noruega ou a Islândia ou a Suécia estam no topo dos suicidos.



Durkheim no seu estudo dá uma razão diferente para a elevada táxa de suicidio, não é tanto o tempo mas sim a religião. Países católicos onde existe uma coesão religiosa maior tem uma taxa de suicidio menor,  países protestantes (livre exame) onde a coesão religiosa é menor a taxa de suicidio aumenta.  

E. Durkheim, O Suicídio, Lisboa, Presença, 1992


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 13:27)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



filipept disse:


> Durkheim no seu estudo dá uma razão diferente para a elevada táxa de suicidio, não é tanto o tempo mas sim a religião. Países católicos onde existe uma coesão religiosa maior tem uma taxa de suicidio menor,  países protestantes (livre exame) onde a coesão religiosa é menor a taxa de suicidio aumenta.
> 
> E. Durkheim, O Suicídio, Lisboa, Presença, 1992



Sim, é argumento muito válido. 
Mas acredito, que mesmo com uma pequena influência, a falta de sol, (ou muitos dias nublados por cá é caso de depressão para muitas pessoas); e a falta de ocupação nestes meses de inverno visto o curto dia solar nestes paises. Para nós portugueses que somos muito noctivagos penso que não seria um grande problema, teriamos ocupação por maior que fosse a noite. 
(Não para nós que queremos neve, chuva, trovões... )
O suicidio poderá até ter várias influências, religiosas, climáticas, há até quem sugira a relação de QI, mas acredito não ser um argumento muito válido, porque isto parece abranger pessoas de vários estratos sociais e culturais.


----------



## filipept (28 Jan 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Sim, é argumento muito válido.
> Mas acredito, que mesmo com uma pequena influência, a falta de sol, (ou muitos dias nublados por cá é caso de depressão para muitas pessoas); e a falta de ocupação nestes meses de inverno visto o curto dia solar nestes paises. Para nós portugueses que somos muito noctivagos penso que não seria um grande problema, teriamos ocupação por maior que fosse a noite.
> (Não para nós que queremos neve, chuva, trovões... )
> O suicidio poderá até ter várias influências, religiosas, climáticas, há até quem sugira a relação de QI, mas acredito não ser um argumento muito válido, porque isto parece abranger pessoas de vários estratos sociais e culturais.



Sim, concordo, o tempo afecta em muito o nosso estado de espirito e acredito que possa ser causador do suicidio, nem que seja numa pequena escala. Apenas citei Durkheim porque é um grande estudo suportado por muitos dados estatisticos, e claro a comparação é muito evidente.
Numa aula de negociação com um professor finlandês, ele explicava que esse estado do tempo provocava uma maior solidão, silencio e uma paixão enorme pela natureza. Se olharmos para nós, com o sol estamos muito leves e descontraidos, mas se estiver a chover parece que andamos com um peso nas costas e por vezes deprimidos. Até a própria lua tem influencia em nós.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 15:02)

*Re: Biologia, Biotecnologia e Medicina - Seguimento Janeiro 2007*



filipept disse:


> Sim, concordo, o tempo afecta em muito o nosso estado de espirito e acredito que possa ser causador do suicidio, nem que seja numa pequena escala. Apenas citei Durkheim porque é um grande estudo suportado por muitos dados estatisticos, e claro a comparação é muito evidente.
> Numa aula de negociação com um professor finlandês, ele explicava que esse estado do tempo provocava uma maior solidão, silencio e uma paixão enorme pela natureza. Se olharmos para nós, com o sol estamos muito leves e descontraidos, mas se estiver a chover parece que andamos com um peso nas costas e por vezes deprimidos. Até a própria lua tem influencia em nós.



O estado do tempo afecta o estado de um indivíduo, principalmente às pessoas que fazem migrações, p ex. migrar de uma região onde faz muito sol, para outra onde está sempre a chover.


Além disso há uma tipo de depressão que é o Distúrbio Afetivo Sasonal , que tem a ver com o tamanho dos dias e das noites, este tipo de depressão é mais comum em latitudes mais elevadas, onde as noites são mto longas no Inverno.


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

*Biotecnologia*

*Bactérias resolvem problema da acumulação de pó em lentes SLR*






Uma equipa de investigadores assegura ter desenvolvido um método mais eficaz de limpeza das lentes de câmaras reflex. A solução está na aplicação de uma bactéria que se alimenta da sujidade, cuja descoberta poderá revolucionar o mercado da fotografia. 

O segredo para umas lentes permanentemente limpas poderá residir numa bactéria, desenvolvida em laboratório por um grupo de investigadores da BioTechCleaning, através de engenharia genética.

O microorganismo, baptizado Escherichia Porcarius Fagocitas , é uma variante da bactéria Escherichia Coli - que pode ser encontrada no Homem -, modificada geneticamente para consumir o pó e sujidade que geralmente se acumula nas lentes das câmaras reflex.

A demonstração teve lugar em Taipei (Ilha Formosa), num evento de biotecnologia. Segundo os investigadores, falta ainda determinar o volume de batérias necessário para proceder a uma limpeza eficiente, que pode variar consoante o tipo de sensor.

A empresa responsável estabelece o prazo de um ano para o arranque da aplicação. Para tal, já está em negociações com várias fabricantes de câmaras reflex, de forma a garantir o apoio necessário e assegurar uma adaptação comercial.

_in: Ciberia_


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2007 às 23:39)

*Re: Biotecnologia - Seguimento 2007*

Hehe ben esta notícia que apresentas Rog é mto interessante...eu estudei este ano a E. Coli, nunca-me passou pela cabeça que essas parentes concebidas por nós desse para limpar lentes.

( a E.coli habita o nosso intestino, existem estirpes que podem causar doença)


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 23:45)

Zoelae disse:


> Hehe ben esta notícia que apresentas Rog é mto interessante...eu estudei este ano a E. Coli, nunca-me passou pela cabeça que essas parentes concebidas por nós de-se para limpar lentes.
> 
> ( a E.coli habita o nosso intestino, existem estirpes que podem causar doença)



Esperemos é que não se vire o feitiço contra o feiticeiro, não vá estas bactérias nos "limpar" a nós... 
Qual a probabilidade que achas de estas parentes da bactéria que referes, poderem vir a criar mutações que possam evoluir para algo menos benéfico?
É um risco real ou simplesmente não existe?


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Biotecnologia*



Rogpacheco disse:


> *Bactérias resolvem problema da acumulação de pó em lentes SLR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente para limpar o CCD   
Acabaram-se as manchas escuras e os retoques no Photoshop


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2007 às 02:03)

*Re: Biotecnologia - Seguimento 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Esperemos é que não se vire o feitiço contra o feiticeiro, não vá estas bactérias nos "limpar" a nós...
> Qual a probabilidade que achas de estas parentes da bactéria que referes, poderem vir a criar mutações que possam evoluir para algo menos benéfico?
> É um risco real ou simplesmente não existe?



Bom eu não sou formado em Biotecnologia e não sei exatamente o que lhe fazem à bacterias. Bom elas apesar de sofrerem grande numero de mutações, não será desta forma que poderão tornar-se virulentas. As bacterias podem obter material genético exógeno, ou seja obter os genes virulentos, de 4 formas: 
conjugação (troca de material genético com outras bactérias),
Transmissão (otenção de material genético livre no meio proveniente de outras bactérias mortas)
transdução ( materias genético obtido através vírus que infectam as bactérias(bacteriófagos))
transposição (genes saltitantes, esta é uma forma indirecta)

Ora se adquire genes virulentos pode-nos infectar, bom penso que lhe são delectados mtos genes, p ex aqueles necessários para sobreviverem no intestino, relacionados com a adesão, metabolismo etc,  é portanto mto pouco provável, além disso ela tem de ser ingerida para causar doença.


----------



## Rog (29 Jan 2007 às 22:14)

*Pacientes radioactivos disparam alarmes nos EUA*




> Isótopos radioativos são usados para diagnosticar e tratar alguns tipos de câncer, problemas da tiróide, para análises cardíacas e para exames de pulmão
> 
> Quando 75.000 torcedores lotarem o Dolphin Stadium, em Miami, para o Super Bowl no dia 4 de fevereiro, pelo menos alguns deles vão ter de levar atestados médicos para explicar por que são radioativos o suficiente para disparar alarmes de "bombas sujas".
> 
> ...



Jane Sutton, Reuters


----------



## Rog (12 Mai 2007 às 09:44)

*Cientistas descobrem que plantas podem ser regadas com água salgada 
da Efe, em Madri*

As plantas são capazes de detectar o grau de salinidade do solo e se defender dela, de acordo com uma pesquisa que será publicada no sábado (12) pela revista "Molecular Cell". Elas são capazes de desenvolver mecanismos de defesa contra as agressões externas como o excesso de sal, a ausência de água ou a falta de nutrientes no solo. A descoberta ajudará na criação de um gramado transgênico que poderia ser regado com água salgada. 






Divulgação 

Resultados indicam possibilidade de regar plantas com água salgada 
O responsável pelo estudo é Armand Albert, pesquisador do Instituto de Química Física Rocasolano do Centro Superior de Pesquisas Científicas, na Espanha. As experiências foram realizadas com a Arabidopsis thaliana, da mesma família que a mostarda.

As plantas detectam e se defendem dos estímulos externos mediante um mecanismo molecular. Nele atuam as proteínas quinase e fosfatase, que se organizam para receber os estímulos ambientais e transformá-los em um sinal químico que desencadeia a resposta observada.

O excesso de sódio no solo é tóxico para as plantas e desajusta o equilíbrio entre os diferentes sais necessários para um crescimento normal. Em situações de estresse salino, as plantas devem manter as concentrações intracelulares de sódio baixas.

Para alcançar esse equilíbrio, a quinase e a fosfatase colocam em andamento um transportador na membrana celular que bombeia o excesso de sódio para fora da célula, restabelecendo assim o equilíbrio salino da planta.

A importância da descoberta se deve, basicamente, à identificação da estrutura atômica das proteínas e dos determinantes moleculares que afetam o processo.

Com a descoberta, será mais fácil realizar uma busca sistemática de espécies naturais que apresentem alterações nessas proteínas ou preparar vegetais transgênicos que sejam hiper-resistentes ao sal.

Folha ON-LINE


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

*Ciências Biológicas - Seguimento Dezembro 2007*

*Afinal as Plantas vivas também emitem metano...*

Uma descoberta insólita, em 2006, alarmou os cientistas.
 Afinal, algumas plantas, nomeadamente as plantas lenhosas produzem metano, um gás com efeito de estufa. O mecanismo ainda permanece desconhecido e intensa investigação está a ser feita, pensa-se que o metano poderá derivar de um polissacarídeo ramificado presente na parede celular das plantas, a pectina.​Até aqui pensava-se que a única fonte de metano provinha da decomposição, por processos anaeróbicos, de matéria orgânica, realizada por bactérias.
   Nesta descoberta realizada por Frank Keppler e a sua equipa compararam-se as emissões de plantas normais sem qualquer tratamento, com as emissões de plantas submetidas a estirilização prévia por raios Gama (para matar qualquer bactéria existente), verificando-se que apresentavam emissão de metano semelhante.

NewScientist


_"*The lungs of the planet are belching methane*
12 January 2006 
NewScientist.com news service 
Zeeya Merali 

IT'S not just farting cows and belching sheep that spew out methane. Living plants have been disgorging millions of tonnes of the potent greenhouse gas into the atmosphere every year - without anybody noticing.

The concentration of methane in the atmosphere has almost tripled since pre-industrial times. Environmental scientists thought they had identified all natural sources where bacteria convert organic plant matter to methane, such as swamps, wetlands and rice paddies. These bacteria only thrive in wet, oxygen-poor environments; they cannot survive in air.

So Frank Keppler, an environmental engineer at the Max Planck Institute for Nuclear Physics in Heidelberg, Germany, was surprised when he saw signs of methane being emitted by plants he was examining in normal air. "If we were following the textbook, we would have ignored it as a mistake," he says.


How will this affect the fight against global warming?
Discuss this story >> But Keppler and his colleagues decided to investigate further. They measured the amount of methane given off by plant debris - bits of grass and leaves from local and tropical plants - in methane-free chambers. To rule out the possibility that bacteria were at work, they bombarded the plants with gamma radiation to sterilise them.

The team saw similar levels of methane produced by both sterilised and un-sterilised leaves. "We realised that we were looking at a previously unrecognised process," Keppler says. They still don't know exactly what is happening, but believe that pectin, a substance contained in plant cell walls, plays a part in the methane-making mechanism (Nature, vol 439, p 187).

When the group repeated the tests with living plants they were stunned by the amount of methane created. They estimate that, globally, living plants produce between 63 and 236 million tonnes of methane per year, with plant debris adding another 1 to 7 million tonnes. This would make plants responsible for roughly 10 to 30 per cent of global methane production.

"This effect is completely missing from climate change and biogeochemical models," says Peter Cox of the Centre for Ecology and Hydrology at Winfrith in Dorset, UK. He suggests that a new source of methane could help solve some climate mysteries. One such puzzle was posed last year when satellite observations revealed that tropical rainforests are emitting more methane than expected (New Scientist, 26 March 2005, p 20). Thomas Wagner from the University of Heidelberg in Germany, who led last year's study, thinks Keppler may have found the culprit. "This new source is in good agreement with our results," he says.

The finding should also encourage new strategies for cutting man-made methane emissions, says Chris Jardine of the University of Oxford's UK methane project."



Nature_

Será que esta descoberta afecta a visão que temos das alterações climáticas, aquecimento global e efeito de estufa?


----------



## Luis França (17 Dez 2007 às 12:39)

*Jurassic Fungus? Scientists Discover Ancient Carnivorous Fungus Encased in Amber*






While the idea of a reanimated flesh eating fungus causing havoc on a private island in the Pacific might sound terrifying, or at least more interesting than Jurassic Park 3, humans have no real cause to fear. Besides the fact that nobody is actually trying to reanimate the fungus, the carnivorous fungus preyed mainly on tiny animals.

The fungus, which the German researchers who discovered it are suggesting may be the oldest carnivorous fungus ever found, was discovered in amber along with some of its prey. The scientists believe that the nematodes found in the amber were a food source for the fungus.

Researchers think the fungus snared the tiny creatures with some sort of sticky hoop before consuming the animals. The fungus has several projecting parts known as hyphae. These were covered with tiny rings with an adhesive substance, which would trap the creature’s prey before it was consumed.


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2008 às 16:26)

*Cosmic cockroaches faster developers, Russian scientists say*






VORONEZH, January 17 (RIA Novosti) - Cockroaches conceived in space onboard the Russian Foton-M bio satellite have developed faster and become hardier than 'terrestrial' ones, a research supervisor said on Thursday.
The research team has been monitoring the cockroaches since they were born in October. The scientists established that their limbs and bodies grew faster.
"What is more, we have found out that the creatures... run faster than ordinary cockroaches, and are much more energetic and resilient," Dmitry Atyakshin said.

Cockroaches, as well as other types of insects, can give birth several times after one impregnation, and the cockroaches that conceived during the bio-satellite's September 14-26 flight have since given birth to their second and third batches of offspring.
"The second and third batches did not show these peculiarities of growth and physiology," the scientist noted.
'Ordinary' cockroaches are already known for their extraordinary resilience. Some species can last almost an hour without oxygen or a month without food, and are able to withstand high doses of radiation.

The September 14-26 flight was part of an ongoing experiment into the effects of space flight by the Institute of Biomedical Problems (IBMP). The creatures were sealed in special containers, and a video camera filmed them during the flight.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Ciências Biológicas - Seguimento Dezembro 2007*



Zoelae disse:


> *Afinal as Plantas vivas também emitem metano...*
> 
> Uma descoberta insólita, em 2006, alarmou os cientistas.
> Afinal, algumas plantas, nomeadamente as plantas lenhosas produzem metano, um gás com efeito de estufa. O mecanismo ainda permanece desconhecido e intensa investigação está a ser feita, pensa-se que o metano poderá derivar de um polissacarídeo ramificado presente na parede celular das plantas, a pectina.​Até aqui pensava-se que a única fonte de metano provinha da decomposição, por processos anaeróbicos, de matéria orgânica, realizada por bactérias.
> ...





Foi recentemente publicado um estudo que contradiz este que eu tinha colocado aqui há 1 ano e tal, podemos estar mais descansados que afinal as Plantas não produzem metano, mas não há certeza absoluta.

_Methane Emissions? Don't Blame Plants
By Claire Thomas
ScienceNOW Daily News
14 January 2009

Plants do not make the powerful greenhouse gas methane, according to new research that contradicts a controversial finding made in 2006. Instead, plants appear to merely be passing gas, so to speak, originally made by soil microbes.
Methane comes from a variety of sources, including gas leaks, forest fires, and, of course, cow burps. Microbes in wetland soil can produce methane anaerobically (without using oxygen), but the idea that it can be produced aerobically (using oxygen) by plants, and on a large scale, is still extremely controversial. In 2006, geochemist Frank Keppler of the Max Planck Institute of Nuclear Physics in Heidelberg, Germany, conducted experiments on dead leaves and in greenhouses and concluded that many kinds of plants--through some mysterious mechanism--contribute to methane production. All told, plants could be to blame for 10% to 45% of the world's methane emissions, Keppler reported (Science, 13 January 2006, p. 159).

"This finding was shocking," recalls Euan Nisbet of Royal Holloway, University of London, in Egham, U.K. If true, both plant biochemistry and global methane budget would need a major reexamination. It could also mean that the human contribution to global warming is less than previously thought.

Nisbet's team set about to investigate Keppler's findings by growing the same plants, including celery (Apium graveolens) and a type of rice (Oryza sativa), in the absence of external sources of the greenhouse gas. The group found no trace of methane, suggesting that the plants alone cannot make the gas. In a separate experiment, the team placed the plants in water containing dissolved methane. Sure enough, the roots drew up the methane-soaked water and the leaves then pushed out the gas and water vapor--a process known as transpiration.

The researchers also tried to find a chemical pathway by which the plants could make methane aerobically. They came up empty: None of the plants' genes codes for enzymes similar to those made in methane-producing microbes. "This showed that the plants were not guilty," says co-author Christopher Howe of the University of Cambridge in the U.K. The findings are published online today in the Proceedings of the Royal Society B.

Keppler, now at the Max Planck Institute for Chemistry in Mainz, agrees with some of the team's conclusions, saying that transpiration does play a role in plant emissions of methane. But he still holds firm that methane can be produced in plants via a new, unidentified biochemical pathway. Nisbet is skeptical: "We're not saying it is not there, but we certainly couldn't find it."_
Science


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2014 às 15:10)

Foi desenvolvida uma estirpe da gripe aviária que é capaz de passar despercebida ao sistema imunitário humano (vá-se lá saber porquê):



> A controversial flu researcher has modified the flu virus responsible for the 2009 pandemic to allow it evade the human immune system. His lab’s previous works include recreating the Spanish flu and making a deadly bird flu strain highly transmittable.
> 
> The yet-to-be-published research by Professor Yoshihiro Kawaoka and his team is meant to give scientists better ways to fight influenza outbreaks, but gives chills to some people in academia, who are fearful that accidental release of the strain would result in a global disaster, according to a report by the Independent.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/169880-swine-flu-virus-modified/

Mais uma arma biológica


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jul 2014 às 20:16)

Nada de estranho é a ciência, como arma biológica há melhores doenças tenho mais medo do ebola  do antrax e da extinta Varíola, que só existe em dois laboratórios


----------

